# Simple Pancake Fatties



## scottyp1292 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a great neighbors who are always helping us out with a variety of stuff (plowing snow, babysitting, etc.).  I myself am not a handy person, with no major skills to offer that would help them out in their daily lives (unless they want to discuss marine insurance).  So to say thank you to them I decided to make some fatties for Sunday morning.













Pancake Fatties.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 22, 2014






I made up 3 fatties with the following:

Pancakes

Maple Syrup

Jimmy Dean Sausage

Maple flavored bacon

Fired up the MES 30 for the 2nd day in a row (pulled pork the day before) and put these bad boys on at 6am with some hickory.













Pancake Fatties Smokin.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 22, 2014






They finished up in just shy of 3 hours.  Just in time to drop by next door with one.  I made another that came with me to the office today (gone in 45 mins) and another for home.  I have to say that this was simple and tasted great. 













Finished Pancake Fatties.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 22, 2014


















Pancake Fatty Open.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Dec 22, 2014






I sliced up half of one for my family and had it with a little butter, syrup and a nice cup of coffee.  Certainly made Sunday morning a little warmer from the below 30 temperatures outside.

Happy Smokin',

Scotty


----------



## bear55 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice, very nice


----------



## disco (Dec 22, 2014)

Cool idea!








Disco


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2014)

That is so wild what a nice twist to breakfast.


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 22, 2014)

Instead of a pig in a blanket you've got a blanket in a pig! 

I bet that tasted great!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2014)

That's a good twist on breakfast ! nice job


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Dec 22, 2014)

Recipe recipe recipe!!!!

Please.


----------



## b-one (Dec 22, 2014)

Beam me up for breakfast Scotty! That's a great idea!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 23, 2014)

Creativity gets you some Points! Nice smoke!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 23, 2014)

Nicely done!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## scottyp1292 (Dec 23, 2014)

OldCanalSmoke said:


> Recipe recipe recipe!!!!
> 
> Please.


1 lb of Jimmy Dean Sausage (Regular)

1 lb Oscar Meyer Maple Bacon

5-6 medium size pancakes (I used Aunt Jemimah's Complete mix)

2 Tbsp maple syrup

 - Rolled out the sausage log in a 1 gallon Ziploc to get an even sausage mat.  I cut the bag off and transferred onto wax paper.

- Cut up 5-6 pancakes and piled them up on the one end, topped it with 2 tablespoons of maple syrup.  Rolled up the fatty.

- Made my maple bacon weave and wrapped it around the outside of the fatty.  (I had some extra bacon so I tied a piece around to secure the weave tightly)

Heated the MES to 235 and used hickory chips.  They cooked in a little over 2 and half hours.  Gave them about 3 minutes in the broiler on high to crisp up the bacon but that part is optional.

Sliced them up and added a little butter to the pancakes.

Enjoy and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 23, 2014)

I do a french toast fatty similar to that, but with a twist. For the filling I cook up 1 or 2 pieces of french toast, then mix 1/2 a block of cream cheese with about 1/4-1/3 C of orange marmalade. Chop up the french toast and mix with the marmalade mix and use that for the filling inside of the fatty.


----------

